# Happy Birthday Larry_Stewart!



## LPBeier (Oct 3, 2012)

Hope you have a fun (and cake) filled day!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday Larry!


----------



## larry_stewart (Oct 3, 2012)

I got better than cake, I got 3 quarts of my favorite Hot and Sour soup from my favorite chinese restaurant.  Im guessing later they will put a few candles in the container for me to blow them out.  Its become a tradition.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Larry. I'd like to see a pic of the candles in the container! And, I'm sure there is a story behind how this tradition started....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 3, 2012)

Happy birthday to you.  Happy birthday to you.  Get out and go fishing, make the day great for you.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Larry!  Have fun in your birthday soup!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 3, 2012)

Wishing you a wonderful birthday Larry


----------

